# Mundy Magic Wire Build - Rip Trippers



## Alex (5/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

That so look like to much of work!


----------



## Alex (5/5/14)

I'm pretty sure the guys here in Benoni have this flat Kanthal, last time I was there they gave me a tour of the warehouse. And they have it all.


----------



## JakesSA (5/5/14)

I suspect all Rip Tripper's magic lies in his beard, the longer it gets the better he gets!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

There are a few hundred Reonauts on ECF that swear by Mundy's Magic coils. The twisting thereof is apparently quite tricky, but the flavour you get is out of this world they say.


----------



## Alex (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> There are a few hundred Reonauts on ECF that swear by Mundy's Magic coils. The twisting thereof is apparently quite tricky, but the flavour you get is out of this world they say.



Alrighty then, my next project is to build one of these bad boys. Just need to source some flat kanthal tomorrow.


----------



## Zegee (5/5/14)

Built earlier this evening wasn't impressed. 

I was using higher Guage than rip but still not impressed just my 2c

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Zegee said:


> Built earlier this evening wasn't impressed.
> 
> I was using higher Guage than rip but still not impressed just my 2c
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Did you get the twisting right...that apparently is crucial. Too much trouble for me.


----------



## Zegee (5/5/14)

Yip been playing around with flat ribbon for a while I really don't believe it's worth the effort. 
Running twisted 28g Kanthal @. 6 and getting amazing flavor and clouds on Reo 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Zegee said:


> Yip been playing around with flat ribbon for a while I really don't believe it's worth the effort.
> Running twisted 28g Kanthal @. 6 and getting amazing flavor and clouds on Reo
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Double or triple twisted?


----------



## Zegee (5/5/14)

Double 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

I'm waiting for the first "_Doringdraad_" coil to appear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

